# Vinyl Cutter blade downforce for different heat transfer vinyls



## V V D (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a Lynx cutter and was wondering if there is a kind of guide line for the blade down force for the different types of heat transfer vinyl or is it one of those trial and error experiences that you have to go through?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Pretty much trial and error. I always do a test cut whenever I have to adjust to different pressures.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I had this same question just last night. However, I realized that it does take practice. 

I've seen one online dealer of vinyl list the grams of force to use for a particular vinyl. I was actually a bit happy to come across this, as I keep reading elsewhere that this is trial and error for anything put through a cutter.

My question to the cutter users here is, when you find yourself using a particular vinyl more than once, do you save the cutter settings somewhere (paper, computer, etc.) to refer back to, or test it every single time, or both?

I could see starting a log to give me a base guideline of settings for a particular vinyl, but still testing it.

Yes, no or ...?

AB


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The down pressure is going to depend also on the proper blade setting.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Blue, no you just get used to it when you cut as much as I do.  It really depends on how your blade depth is set like Roger mentioned. It gets easy after a while.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> Blue, no you just get used to it when you cut as much as I do.  It really depends on how your blade depth is set like Roger mentioned. It gets easy after a while.


I'm glad I witnessed the two Legends agree !!! .... JB


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

V V D said:


> I have a Lynx cutter and was wondering if there is a kind of guide line for the blade down force for the different types of heat transfer vinyl or is it one of those trial and error experiences that you have to go through?


Here you go.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

BTW.. forgot where i got these instructions from, but i found them very useful.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks David and Roger!

AB


----------



## V V D (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the info guys. I will try all the methods and find the one that works for me. I have already started a chart of settings that seem to work, but for sure I'll be reading the PDF from ambitious and trying that.


----------

